

Mac users exposed by zero-day vulnerability - drewjaja
http://www.arnnet.com.au/article/576772/mac-users-exposed-by-zero-day-vulnerability/

======
tantalor
This exploit seems pretty insignificant since it supposes the attacker already
has root; it gives the attacker persistent root. They already own your
machine.

 _Microsoft built a great ecosystem around their products and technologies.
They invested heavily in education for engineers. Apple, not so much. We are
partners with both Apple and Microsoft and these companies behave in different
ways. You do not need to knock on Microsoft’s doors, they are open. Apple is
different, you have to knock, take a number, join the queue and wait. That’s
why there are many more Windows engineers than Mac engineers._

What's with the unsubstantiated bias against Apple? Even if I believe Windows
is more secure and than Mac OS X (which I don't) how is this relevant to the
story?

